# Recharge Regular Batteries



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

I read a post on this item a few weeks back:

Amazon.com: Maximal Power FC999 Universal Rapid Charger for Alkaline, RAM, Ni-MH, Ni-CD, AA, AAA, C, D, N, 9V Batteries: Electronics

It is designed to recharge regular batteries that you would normally throw away.

It has a built in tester that will tell you if the battery is bad when you stick it in, not all of them will accept a new charge but my experience is about 80-90% can be recharged. Once recharged watch them for a couple days as sometimes they will leak (seems to be common on the Kirkland brand)

Of course it will recharge "rechargeable" batteries as well.

Just an FYI, I don't sell this unit.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The rechargeable battery went dead in one of my cheapie rechargeable lights that are charged by sunlight. 

I put a AA copper top in it just for kicks and giggles, . . . it has been doing fine in there for several months. It goes out before the rechargeables, . . . but it'll stay on for several hours after dusk.

I'm impressed that they can be re-charged, . . . at least this way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen "rechargers" for ordinary batteries for some time. They do work, but the batteries seemed to get progressively weaker and didn't last as long on the older chargers. After the 3rd or 4th battery leaked, I gave up on it. New "computer chip" controlled chargers might be better. I'll stick with NiMH.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ditto Paraquack,we tried the very same charger that MR has pictured with the very same results.It will pump the batteries up several times but everyone will end up leaking.It didn't take long for that to be chaulked up as a loss and thrown in the trash.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess I'm smarter than most, I took off the dust cover and once the batteries are in place I turn it upside down so any leakers drain down and out.

20 bucks to have this ability seems like a cheap prep.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I never had any leak during charging ( to my recollection). It was during use, that they actually leaked. Maybe in hind sight, I should have put the charged batteries aside for a week to let them leak before putting into equipment.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes let them rest a few days to identify leakers, that is when they usually show up


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a charger that can recharge regular alkaline too. Have had it for many many years.

Good advise on putting it upside down! Wish I had thought of this previously! I have in the past used vinegar to clean the metal tabs from the leaked battery acid.

It is a useful thing to be able to recharge regular batteries but the leaking is one of the problems. The instruction for my charger when I first got it said they can only be recharged up to 10 times in total. In practice it is only a few of times at best. It has it's uses if you run out of batteries and need to recharge regular alkaline but for the most part I think the NiMh rechargeables are better especially the newer ones that hold their charge.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Also good advise on letting them set a few days to identify leakers,but to clarify,I didn't have but one or two that leaked in the charger,most leaked afterwards.I threw it out after several other leaks in devices,it was when one leaked and ruined my noaa weather radio that I became aggravated with it and tossed it.The radio was my late fathers and more sentimental than anything.


----------

